# My First Proper Edited Picture



## BTP Liam (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi guys, so I edited my first image using a 'proper' editing software, not just maybe exposure and saturation boost or anything like you get on most image viewers. I used GIMP - for those that don't know its like a free simplified photoshop. Came out quite good. Its taken of some fertiliser pumps at the Fisons Fertiliser Factory, Essex.


----------



## jools (Dec 15, 2012)

Can we see the original pic please?


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 15, 2012)

just get photoshop


----------



## BTP Liam (Dec 15, 2012)

GIMP is pretty much photoshop though but free (lol I suck at doing dodgy downloads I can never get them working)! Original is here:


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 15, 2012)

The original is much better in my opinion... you should never use dodgy software


----------



## shatners (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks nice and vibrant.... good first effort.

Only thing that I would say, when people try and create a manufactured depth of field effect by using blur tools it always seems to make my eyes strain and feels uncomfortable, just open the aperture up and let the camera do it for you, always looks 100% better.

I think you can still get a 30 day trial of Photoshop and it is brilliant especially for plug in support but to be honest I do most of my stuff with CS6 Camera Raw.


----------



## BTP Liam (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok thanks, yeah i had a compact but take a DSLR now really


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 15, 2012)

Definately the 2nd. 1st one too manga.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 15, 2012)

I never use photoshop for anything other than fiddling with brightness, contrast and other small adjustments. A photograph is already a piece of art, it doesn't need to be messed with or made to look like a cartoon. The original image is good, it doesn't need editing...


----------



## Bones out (Dec 15, 2012)

Something like photoshop 7 is as cheap as chips now... Its all to much for me thou with all those features


----------



## BTP Liam (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah you're right, the second one has much more detail etc - I think I over-killed the first one!


----------



## KopeX (Dec 16, 2012)

GIMP is an excellent piece of software especially with plugins. The art of touching up editing is that the edit(s) can't be detected on the finished picture. I find when doing decay it's more effective to slightly remove some colour rather than over saturate it. When in doubt I always remember, a bad photo is better than a bad edit.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 16, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> I never use photoshop for anything other than fiddling with brightness, contrast and other small adjustments. A photograph is already a piece of art, it doesn't need to be messed with or made to look like a cartoon. The original image is good, it doesn't need editing...




I'm just to God damn bone idle for editing


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 17, 2012)

Aye, well, this isn't a photography forum, so I think I'll just shut the thread now, ta.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry but I think the original is much beter and the edit is tacky. Just my threepenneth.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 22, 2012)

teejf said:


> sorry but i think the original is much beter and the edit is tacky. Just my threepenneth.



arggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------

